

Leakers, privacy activists find new home in Berlin - RougeFemme
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/leakers-privacy-activists-find-new-home-in-berlin/2013/11/26/272dc7fc-4e1d-11e3-97f6-ed8e3053083b_story.html?hpid=z1

======
urlwolf
The best thing about Berlin: There's no industry to speak of, so people need
to get creative. Most of my friends have 'invented' jobs. This pushes people
to create, to do with their time something they would never consider on a more
conservative city. For example, I met a guy on the metro who gives tours
around town on a sledge, using a pack of Huskies. He was carrying the huskies
and sledge on the train :)

Lots of freelancers, startups, and people with job titles that don't exist
elsewhere.

